# I Hate Pet Plan!!! Vent...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They would not cover my claim on Eva!! They won't cover the low platelets either. They said her condition was pre-existing...it does not matter whether we knew it or not or whether she was sick or not...under pre-existing conditions on the policy documents it says congenital conditions are covered provided that there are no apparent signs or symptoms..what? doesn't that mean they are born with it? ...well it seems that a slight rise in a liver enzyme is an apparent sign or symptom...dopey me for getting this insurance. I cancelled all 3 of my policies with Pet Plan...those of you who have Pet Plan, be sure to read all of your policy documents and ask for clarification on anything you are not sure about...they are just like any other insurance company....don't let the sweetness and fluffy pictures fool you.....thanks for letting me vent...:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this wih us, its good to know the Good and the bad of insurance for the pets. I have to heard horror stories about claims not being covered............. its a hard one!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

None of the insurance plans cover pre-existing conditions and many won't cover things like LP either. This is why it is so important to get insurance Day 1.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- I'm soooooooooooooooooo sorry. FYI -- I've never had any problems with VPI Insurance. They specifically wrote into Secret's policy that they would not cover her teethe (prior to extraction) and all other items (including her eyes) have been covered like clockwork.

Before getting VPI, they contacted my Vet for the fluff's records and specifically wrote into the policies what would not be covered under pre-existing.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry. Now this has me a little panicky. I am going to go over my policy documents.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so sorry you're dealing with this I can understand the frustration. I went to their website to try to find info on pre existing conditions, the only thing I could find was the definition, I couldn't locate anything that explained how they do or do not cover or if there are waiting periods.

I appreciate that VIP has copies of their plans on the website that, to me, were easily accessible before enrolling. It was nice to be able to read the plan before enrolling.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April- I've never had any issue wiyh them for anything. Did you ask to speak to a supervisor? I would try to appeal it esp if your vet backs it up. Dont give up. Ive done that with my human insurance whan issues come up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

April, so sorry to hear about Eva and PetPlan...I went on their website because I purchased it in December and wanted to review what I had bought and I found this..."Petplan policies include coverage for hereditary and congenital conditions as standard with no riders or surcharges" OK, now I am confused why they did not cover her expenses!!! Also, I thought my $200 deductable was for the year, nope, it's for each occurance! Guess, I need to look again at the deductable before renewing next year.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I just signed Ace up with pet plan also. I thought the deductible was for the year too. I'm going to read up on my policy too.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Before getting VPI, they contacted my Vet for the fluff's records and specifically wrote into the policies what would not be covered under pre-existing.[/QUOTE]


this is good to know and I'll be looking into having this written in as well 

(when I finally investigate getting insurance). 

thanks.

Sorry you had such a bad experience April : (


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

April,

I am so sorry, I would also appeal. I have petpartners insurance and have not had any issue, but I have had it since day 1.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

I've never had any problems with PetPlan... we have the Gold Plan and they have always covered everything I've submitted.

For Grace they covered most of her bills for her liver condition....

I got both of my two covered the day we brought them home....had the vet document they were in good health the very next day.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry April! That stinks! I was very pleased with Pet Plan for Violet .I'll have to check my policy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maggieh said:


> None of the insurance plans cover pre-existing conditions and many won't cover things like LP either. This is why it is so important to get insurance Day 1.





Grace'sMom said:


> I'm so sorry
> 
> I've never had any problems with PetPlan... we have the Gold Plan and they have always covered everything I've submitted.
> 
> ...


This is a good reminder for everyone to get pet insurance ASAP when you bring your puppy home, right after you take him to the vet for his first checkup. Then nothing can be considered pre-existing.

I am so sorry Eva's vet bills weren't covered. I assume Eva wasn't insured until after her pre-spay bloodwork where her liver enzymes were elevated.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So sorry, April!! I was afraid this would happen to you because I remember you had said her pre-spay blood work had showed elevated liver enzymes and that you had signed her up for insurance after that, but I was hoping that wouldn't count as a pre-existing condition. When we talked last, I remember saying gosh I hope they do cover all this for you and don't push back because of that bloodwork!  So sorry this happened to you! I hope you can have them explain to you in detail why they wouldn't cover your expenses - did they specifically say it was because of the elevated liver enzymes in the bloodwork from before you signed her up? 

I have only ever submitted one claim with PetPlan and that was for Bailey's exploratory surgery for a suspected blockage back in 2010 - ut that was a HUGE claim and luckily, I didn't have any issues with it. I have been a little annoyed with PetPlan however because Bailey's montly cost has increased quite a bit each year since I've signed him up, for one reason or another, and I was told it would stay the same for the first three years. Well, it didn't. 

Things can get super tricky with pre-existing conditions...that's why I signed up Emma on day one, thank goodness! 

Sorry April


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hempsteadjb said:


> April, so sorry to hear about Eva and PetPlan...I went on their website because I purchased it in December and wanted to review what I had bought and I found this..."Petplan policies include coverage for hereditarbefore and congenital conditions as standard with no riders or surcharges" OK, now I am confused why they did not cover her expenses!!! Also, I thought my $200 deductable was for the year, nope, it's for each occurance! Guess, I need to look again at the deductable before renewing next year.


"Petplan policies include coverage for hereditary and congenital conditions as standard with no riders or surcharges". You said it and that's right..straight from the mouth of Petplan...they sound so good up front..it's a lot of propaganda, IMO...Eva showed a slight increase in her ALT on her pre-anesthetic blood panel prior to her spay and the vet said it was probably due to skeletal growth as all her other numbers were just fine and she hasn't been sick...I got the insurance on all 3 of my Malts right after that...Petplan claims that the increase in ALT was pre-existing of a liver problem. Also, Petplan does not have to agree with the vet in making a determination about a pet's condition.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April- I've never had any issue wiyh them for anything. Did you ask to speak to a supervisor? I would try to appeal it esp if your vet backs it up. Dont give up. Ive done that with my human insurance whan issues come up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They don't have to agree with the vets according to their policy.. they use vet techs to look at the claims. I am not going to waste my time on them..I have already cancelled all 3 of my policies...thanks for your support though..I appreciate it..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> "Petplan policies include coverage for hereditary and congenital conditions as standard with no riders or surcharges". You said it and that's right..straight from the mouth of Petplan...they sound so good up front..it's a lot of propaganda, IMO...Eva showed a slight increase in her ALT on her pre-anesthetic blood panel prior to her spay and the vet said it was probably due to skeletal growth as all her other numbers were just fine and she hasn't been sick...I got the insurance on all 3 of my Malts right after that...Petplan claims that the increase in ALT was pre-existing of a liver problem. Also, Petplan does not have to agree with the vet in making a determination about a pet's condition.


Does pet insurance differentiate between congenital/hereditary conditions and pre-existing conditions? 

In other words, had Eva been insured from Day 1 would her liver issues be considered congenital and covered? That because she had bloodwork with high liver values before she was covered, that meant it was *pre-existing at the time she was covered*?

That is my interpretation, but I am no expert on insurance.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Does pet insurance differentiate between congenital/hereditary conditions and pre-existing conditions?
> 
> In other words, had Eva been insured from Day 1 would her liver issues be considered congenital and covered? That because she had bloodwork with high liver values before she was covered, that meant it was *pre-existing at the time she was covered*?
> 
> That is my interpretation, but I am no expert on insurance.


That is more or less what I think..What I do know now is that(according to my research) pet insurance is probably not going to be a good deal unless one gets it as a puppy from "Day 1" as you all are saying before having any blood work..I didn't do that..however, as long as all of mine don't get sick at once, we should be fine...I can always do Care Credit..I don't think they charge interest...


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to say, I didn't get a great feeling about PetPlan. First, you do not get 100% coverage even on their 100% plan if you go to emergency or a specialist. I think that's a little deceiving. And second, personally, I was talking to a representative and he asked me about Gustave's vet visits and I said one where we thought was Kennel cough but it wasn't, might have been irritation, might have been allergies, who knows. I said exactly that. And he says, "OK, I have noted down allergies as a pre existing condition and we won't be covering that in the future." I flipped out, because I had just casually said that. The vet's notes said no allergies, but he still wouldn't budge. Made me feel the company only wants to do the bare minimum they can get away with and were just looking for reasons to not cover stuff.

Just left a sour taste in my mouth. I went with Healthy Paws eventually. They just covered most of Gustave's stomach upset expenses and I felt it was done very fast and was fair.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

After reading all of this I might reconsider renewing with Pet Plan when it comes up in July.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am SO sorry April-- that sucks, I know it was a let down. I wonder even if you had gotten on day 1 if there are still things they won't cover?? This part I'm dumb about. 

Sammie has pre-exist stuff I know. If you go back there is prob a thread on many of the insurance companys with pros & cons. I have PP for my two. Never got a cent back yet cause every bill is right under $200.00. I wonder if the Vets & insurance co's have a pact...JK... 
But I really pay the 50. or so $ a month just to avoid the whoppers god forbid. I figure if I paid them $600. year for 5 years, it's 3,000 and that less than Sammie's one leg surgery. But--Maybe you got right idea--if they dont cover much of sammies anyway, cause I got his ins too late.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> I am SO sorry April-- that sucks, I know it was a let down. I wonder even if you had gotten on day 1 if there are still things they won't cover?? This part I'm dumb about.
> 
> Sammie has pre-exist stuff I know. If you go back there is prob a thread on many of the insurance companys with pros & cons. I have PP for my two. Never got a cent back yet cause every bill is right under $200.00. I wonder if the Vets & insurance co's have a pact...JK...
> But I really pay the 50. or so $ a month just to avoid the whoppers god forbid. I figure if I paid them $600. year for 5 years, it's 3,000 and that less than Sammie's one leg surgery. But--Maybe you got right idea--if they dont cover much of sammies anyway, cause I got his ins too late.


I don't know Kandis..it is up to you..I am not against insurance and Pet Plan is a good one for some folks...it sounds like you have already thought it out..I have a savings account for emergencies and I am going to look into Care Credit for mine, as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sorry April!
Some days the dragon wins!
Hugs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> So sorry April!
> Some days the dragon wins!
> Hugs.


Thank you.... yes sometimes he does, but his days are short..and we both know the battle has already been won.:HistericalSmiley:I don't see any misspelled words, so you must be seeing better, I hope so, anyway...:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thank you.... yes sometimes he does, but his days are short..and we both know the battle has already been won.:HistericalSmiley:I don't see any misspelled words, so you must be seeing better, I hope so, anyway...:wub:


The dr. gave me a pair of glasses to wear today which have helped!B)
I have to go back next Mon. for more follow up. My first eye is doing very well now, but the 2nd one was worse than he thought! I think we both expected it to go better. I am napping every day but have a house guest coming on Mon. & someone coming to look at our apt. tomorrow aft. It may not be in pristine condition though!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April, your experience got me to think - 

I know most of us advocate getting a BAT test done on our new puppies when they reach 16 weeks. Sometimes breeders will get them done on puppies before they send them home. Well, what if the BAT returns values that are higher than the "norm" - totally normal for Maltese and not high enough to take any medical action on, but still, the paperwork says the numbers are above the standard. If that happens, will PetPlan and other pet insurance companies consider any potential liver-related issue the dog may have in his/her lifetime a "pre-existing" condition because of that BAT test? 

I would assume if the breeder is getting the BAT done prior to sending a puppy home, the results will be part of the puppy's medical records that are transferred over to the new owner's vet. Those records get sent to the pet insurance company. 

Just thinking out loud here - it would be a pity if slightly "off" BAT tests as puppies (which we all know can be common with Maltese) would then be used to refuse any liver-related claims in the future under the "pre-existing condition" clause. Because then really, what would be the incentive for breeders/new owners to get BATs done on puppies? :smilie_tischkante:

This may just be me ranting...and maybe I should have started a different thread...but just something to think about.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> April, your experience got me to think -
> 
> I know most of us advocate getting a BAT test done on our new puppies when they reach 16 weeks. Sometimes breeders will get them done on puppies before they send them home. Well, what if the BAT returns values that are higher than the "norm" - totally normal for Maltese and not high enough to take any medical action on, but still, the paperwork says the numbers are above the standard. If that happens, will PetPlan and other pet insurance companies consider any potential liver-related issue the dog may have in his/her lifetime a "pre-existing" condition because of that BAT test?
> 
> ...


Yes...I think it is possible and likely this could happen...but the only way to be sure is to call and ask....I did open a "Care Credit" account with my vet...I have 6 months to pay interest free...this helps me a lot...as far as BAT testing puppies, especially Maltese, I understand the premise behind it...but even with Eva's issues, I don't think it would have made much difference (I did not have her tested at 16 weeks)...


----------

